# Battery life on the "Rolo" RX200



## Silver (20/1/16)

Have decided to start this new thread to check what type of battery life others are getting on their RX200? 

I have mentioned this in another thread with one or two comments from others but I think it deserves some focus.

I got mine a few weeks back and have been monitoring it carefully.

Tank - Crius V3
Coil - tame 28g kanthal dual coil build (0.55 ohms) 
Power - lowish power, 20-25 Watts, Power mode





Have now done two full cycles and have monitored it carefully. Got through 12-13ml of juice for both cycles. When I remove the batteries and measure them on the multimeter they are around 3.20 V with one of them slightly lower than that. 

I find this weird because I am getting through the same amount of juice (12ml) on my Lemo1 on my dual battery Sig100+ with Samsung Smurfs. When I take out those batteries (at about 40% indicated on the Sig) they are even higher - at about 3.5 to 3.6V. Granted, I am running the Lemo1 at lower power - about 15 Watts. 

The LG "brown turds" in the RX200 are the 3000mah ones. So I would have thought at least I would get through more juice than I am getting out of the dual battery Sig100+

I will monitor one or two more cycles and see if the batteries need time to get into the groove 

It's not a major negative for me because it's not my daily workhorse - but I am a bit confused. What have you guys found?


----------



## stevie g (20/1/16)

Just my two cents... The turds (lol) are rated to be safe to discharge down to 2.5v. Weird that the battery life is so poor for a 9000mah mod.


----------



## WHeunis (20/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Just my two cents... The turds (lol) are rated to be safe to discharge down to 2.5v. Weird that the battery life is so poor for a 9000mah mod.


No.
Not 9000mah.
That would be the case if the batteries were in parallel, which they are not.
Rolo batteries are connected in series.
Voltage increased (wattage as well), but mah NOT increased.

Yes. By way of stepdown and all that, you will get longer battery life, but not due to an increase in mah.


@Silver:
On my DNA200 Rolo, 0.05ohm Ni, vaping at an average of 28w (stats/research feature in escribe is amazing!), i get around 3 days.
I do not have an accurate measure on ml at this time... but i fill my tank roughly 8 times per week (lets call it one per day...).
SHOULD be around 15ml's between charges.
Catch is, i have not yet vaped her down to DEAD/CUTOFF. I usually stop when she gets anywhere near the last 25% on the bar...
So... really, I would have to test this, but I wouldnt be massively shocked if i can get 4 days/20mls on one charge.

PS: Also on LG browns.

PPS: The difference in wattages between your two setups will have a very large role played in outcomes of battery life per cycle.
Lower wattage (and lower amps drawn...), longer cycles.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Just my two cents... The turds (lol) are rated to be safe to discharge down to 2.5v. Weird that the battery life is so poor for a 9000mah mod.



Batteries in series increase the voltage output but do NOT increase the discharge current or the mAh.

Batteries in parallel increase the mAh which indirectly increases the discharge current. The voltage does not increase.

Example: you have 3 identical batteries, all 1000mAh, all 10amp max discharge all 3.7v nominal output.

Put them in series you have 1000mAh, 10amp max discharge, 11.1V nominal output (this is sorta rough, there are some minor adjustments you have to make regarding mAH and discharge but they're minor and not worth noting for our purposes).

Put the same batteries in parallel and you have 3000mAh, 30amp max discharge, and 3.7v nominal output voltage.

DNA 200 mods use a 3S or 3 cells in series configuration, this means you've got 3 batteries 'stacked' essentially. If you use 3x 18650s, you'll end up with 11.1v (ish), but you'll only have the mAh of whatever a single battery says it is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

WHeunis said:


> Yes. By way of stepdown and all that, you will get longer battery life, but not due to an increase in mah.



just to explain this quote for those that dont understand the "stepdown"

because you're outputting 11.1v in a series set up and the DNA is a relatively efficient chip as far as power in, power out, you're using WAY less amps to push X wattage to your device. So, if for example, you had a .5ohm Subtank on a box running at 30w with 3 batteries in Parallel, you'd get the same amount of battery life as running those same 3 batteries in series. Voltage is up, so current goes down, less amp draw = less impact on mAh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/1/16)

Remember you are also comparing a dual coil setup with a single coil setup.

I would say swap the tanks over and check the performance again in the same way did it the first time around.

That way you can determine if it is the battery management on the device or if your device is behaving par for course depending on build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Just my two cents... The turds (lol) are rated to be safe to discharge down to 2.5v. Weird that the battery life is so poor for a 9000mah mod.



I know @Sprint - the "turds" are at about 3.2V when they come out of the RX200 after indicator flashes and even after it stops firing


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Thanks for all the feedback thus far guys

@WHeunis - thanks for the feedback - I think it was mentioned on another thread that the battery life of the DNA200 is better than the RX200.

@shaunnadan - thanks - good reminder that in series configurations you don't ADD the mah of each battery. Just that the amps drawn is less (for the same power required) so it consumes less. At least that's how I understand it. 

@BhavZ - you are a champion!!! Thanks for that suggestion. I think I am going to try that and measure the outcome if I get a chance - for Science's sake. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

I do not have a RX200, @Silver, but on my Cuboid dual battery mod I have now vaped 17 ml of juice between 18 and 25 W in the same tank setup and my 2 Tesiyis only last about 5.5 ml of juice. I take the batteries out when the mod no longer wants to fire - they measure at 3.25 V then.

Of course being wired in series does not give you double the battery life, but does give you more life than a single battery because of the "stepdown" mentioned above. We need a parallel wired mod for us low power peeps!

Why then does your Sigelei (also series) do so well? Lower power, single coil (per @BhavZ), a simpler board drawing less power? Who knows.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Andre said:


> I do not have a RX200, @Silver, but on my Cuboid dual battery mod I have now vaped 17 ml of juice between 18 and 25 W in the same tank setup and my 2 Tesiyis only last about 5.5 ml of juice. I take the batteries out when the mod no longer wants to fire - they measure at 3.25 V then.
> 
> Of course being wired in series does not give you double the battery life, but does give you more life than a single battery because of the "stepdown" mentioned above. We need a parallel wired mod for us low power peeps!
> 
> Why then does your Sigelei (also series) do so well? Lower power, single coil (per @BhavZ), a simpler board drawing less power? Who knows.



Thanks for the feedback @Andre - most helpful.
You are right, we do need a parallel mod ! 

I have no idea why the Sig does so well. I think it could be all the reasons you quoted. (single coil, lower power and a less complex board - perhaps more efficient, who knows). I absolutely love the Sig!


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/16)

I get 2 full days on green samsungs vaping on SS build in the crius .22ohms 60watts 250c nad the batteries are not flat when they go on charge. I use at minimum 2 crius tanks a day I would say roughly 16ml to 20ml per cycle

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (20/1/16)

I also get around 1.5 to 2 days @50watts around 20ml on green Samsung 25Rs.

EDIT* my build...
Griffin RTA dual 3mm 0.37ohm Clapton 26/32 kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (20/1/16)

Im getting around 1 full day of vaping (16ml +/-) on 3 2600mah Tesiyi batteries.

Dropping to approximately 3.20v with one lower at around 3.18v which always takes a significant amount of time to charge up to 4.20v 

This is at 30 - 35w on a 0.5ohm coil in a Zephyrus V2.


----------



## Robert Howes (20/1/16)

wouldn't like to give a m/h/s time but I am getting to empty 2 x full 5mg kanger subtanks out of 1 charge on the DNA, which is anything from 1.5 days to 2.5 days. I am running 2 3000maH turds and one red 2500maH which is what it was supplied with.


----------



## Robert Howes (20/1/16)

Oh and I am set at 250 degrees on Ni200 coils.


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/16)

who supplied batteries like that? I was under the impression must be same spec batteries

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Dubz (20/1/16)

@Robert Howes you need to be using identical batteries in that mod.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Robert Howes (20/1/16)

I know but that is what it came with and I haven't taken them out since. I run it for 2 days then take another device on the 3rd day whilst it charges.


----------



## Dubz (20/1/16)

Thats how "accidents" happen and people blow their hands off or burn their houses down.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Robert Howes (20/1/16)

Suppose I should get hold of the supplier AGAIN who said they would change it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/1/16)

On my RX200 i cycle between 3 Sony vtc4s and 3 Efest "3500mah". 
With the VTCS in and a ss 0.25 coil in the crown at around 70w I get about a day vaping about 10ml. 
With the Efests with the same coil head and same wattages I got about 1.5 days maybe to at about 20ml of juice. 
Theses are just estimates I will accompany @Silver and I'm sure a few other RX200 users on doing some tests will report back with accurate results once I'm done. Also are you guys using an external charger or the on board charging ? I use the fancy nitcore I think it is with the nice display charges my batteries from 3.2v to 4.2v in about 4-5 and halve hours. Also what software versions are you guys on ? I'm currently on v1.08 still need to go to v3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

@Silver I may be getting better battery life on the dna 200 because I'm in temp protection mode. I.e the watts are set to 75 but after the initial press it drops to 24W because I've hit 260 degrees. 
I am currently using SS 316L for my coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/1/16)

@roberthowes have you not experienced any problems as yet with the different batteries ? I'm not a battery expert but surely the odd battery has completely different specs to the others? Hope you have contacted the supplier and given them a hard time would hate to see a complete noob go to your supplier and receive a setup which is not regarded as safe and throw some build in there and end up in trouble. I know @shaunnadan is good either batteries as I think it his thread which I learnt allot about battery safety from. 
Sorry for derailing the thread a bit.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/1/16)

@Christos the oher day I had a ni200 coil In and I thought my battery life was actually worse in temp mode as another thing I think I'll experiment with


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Currently I'm on a 0.18 ohm dual coil at 75W with temp control. I've vaped 15ml and the mod is at 60%.
I have the cutoff volts set to 3.5v.
Batteries are sitting at 3.86v per cell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/1/16)

Okay awesome thanks @Christos. The biggest problem I'm having is that my phone battery is dying quicker than vape battery!


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Okay awesome thanks @Christos. The biggest problem I'm having is that my phone battery is dying quicker than vape battery!


Same issue here. On 28% battery but I use the forum almost exclusively from my cell phone so I know what the drain is from.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

A contrast for you guys.

I'm running 3 X LG HE2's (2431mah per cell apparently) in my Rolo DNA200.

I get about 25ml's on a charge. (Gone through 5 or 6 cycles of this)

Running my Mutilator with a dual 22AWG build at 72.5W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (20/1/16)

Guys this thread is for the Reuleaux RX200 not the DNA200. The boards on these mods are very different and therefore the battery life will be different.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Guys this thread is for the Reuleaux RX200 not the DNA200. The boards on these mods are very different and therefore the battery life will be different.



My humble apologies. 
But it is useful for you guys to see what other triple series 18650 mods get (seeing as there aren't exactly a ton of them floating around). 
I mean whats the point of life without yard sticks? 

However, if my post gets up the majorities noses, then please mods delete my posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Tom (20/1/16)

I ran the RX together with the Crown RTA last weekend. This atty takes juice like a V8.... so, I vaped throughout the day about 4 tanks of juice, but not filled to the rim (I would estimate a total of 16ml) and the batt was not completely flat by then ....but charged them overnight again. 
Using 3 married VTC5 in the RX, have charged them 3 times so far. Running the Crown with NI200 coils, 0.15 ohms, at 60W and 240 degrees.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My humble apologies.
> But it is useful for you guys to see what other triple series 18650 mods get (seeing as there aren't exactly a ton of them floating around).
> I mean whats the point of life without yard sticks?
> 
> However, if my post gets up the majorities noses, then please mods delete my posts.


I have no issue with your post, however i would prefer if it didn't become a DNA200 battery life thread.


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

So both the rolo rx200 and DNA 200 need to have 3x 18650 batteries.... 

If you put in 3 different batteries in terms of make, mah and amp limit. (So a Vtc, efest and a tesi) and all are fully charged the mod will work. It will fire without giving you errors. 

Once the batteries start to discharge then you will start to get errors about unbalanced batteries 

In the DNA200 you start to have some funnies going on with your battery percentage. You on 0% battery life and can still hit the mod at 100w. The DNA200 board picks up the unbalanced battery a lot faster than the rx200 and if your in the monitor then you can see them discharging unevenly! 

Is this safe ??? 

Not at all!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So both the rolo rx200 and DNA 200 need to have 3x 18650 batteries....
> 
> If you put in 3 different batteries in terms of make, mah and amp limit. (So a Vtc, efest and a tesi) and all are fully charged the mod will work. It will fire without giving you errors.
> 
> ...



OK, maybe you can answer a question then. I've seen lots of issues where RX200 guys have a big difference between their batteries like greater than 0.05V, where as on the DNA side it seems more or less constantly within 0.01V is that just down to better battery monitoring?

if that is the case, might it not be prudent for RX owners to avoid charging the batteries in the mod?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> OK, maybe you can answer a question then. I've seen lots of issues where RX200 guys have a big difference between their batteries like greater than 0.05V, where as on the DNA side it seems more or less constantly within 0.01V is that just down to better battery monitoring?
> 
> if that is the case, might it not be prudent for RX owners to avoid charging the batteries in the mod?



Rx readings as way off compared to battery charger or multimeter. 

So I tried the USB charging to test it out. Left the mod overnight (in the garage) and it was fully charged when I left for work. 

I got less battery life out of a full charge than I normally get out of the dedicated charger! 

I usually swap batteries in the rx on day 2 but I had to swap them out the same evening.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Rx readings as way off compared to battery charger or multimeter.
> 
> So I tried the USB charging to test it out. Left the mod overnight (in the garage) and it was fully charged when I left for work.
> 
> ...



Maybe rotating the batteries around before charging via USB would help? seeing as one battery always gets a little more depleted than the other 2, might it not also be the case that one battery gets slightly less charge than the other 2?


----------



## Robert Howes (20/1/16)

Dubz said:


> I have no issue with your post, however i would prefer if it didn't become a DNA200 battery life thread.


is not a 3 battery mod (at this stage) a 3 battery mod. Rx or Dna is the same as far as battery is concerned. charge cycle and marriage of batteries the same?? I have learnt a lot from the thread. thanks for the input

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (20/1/16)

I have a rx200 running gringes, single clapton 0.65Ω. @ 40w/5.1V. I run though about 21ml before batts are depleted.


*dual coil vs single coil and power usage:*
If you run dual coil and your build comes out to 0.5Ω it will use exactly the same as running a single coil @ 0.5Ω.
The batteries discharge is solely dependent on the current being drawn. single/dual won't make a difference unless the resistance is different.
Remember the basics P = I x V and V = I x R. 

*Battery ratings:*
Battery ratings are based on how much current it can supply continuously for 1 hour. so 2500mah can provide 2.5A continuously for 1 hour.
Running mismatched is a major hazard. If your mods protection circuits are rubbish you most probably will say bye-bye to something.
*
Comparing the DNA to the RX200*. The most obvious reason I can think of why the DNA lasts longer than the RX200 is that the DNA's Buck converter is way more efficient that the RX200's. That is completely dependent on the quality of components as well as the circuit design used for their converters. If you run both the mods at their ideal voltage we probably won't see the difference in battery life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Maybe rotating the batteries around before charging via USB would help? seeing as one battery always gets a little more depleted than the other 2, might it not also be the case that one battery gets slightly less charge than the other 2?



Il give it a try tomorrow and report back. Currently all batteries are full charged apart from the sig that I'm using now, so il use the rx200 and DNA200 for the day , rotate and USB charge it and then see what I get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (21/1/16)

Nothing spectacular in terms of stats that I hold however I vape to work and back from work and that equates to a tank a day (3ml @ 0.20 @ 50W). I had charged my batteries yesterday as it was nearling the low mark for me also around 25% I pop them in. This equates to around 21ml of juice. Running Turds (3000mAh) and loving the battery life.


----------



## Silver (21/1/16)

Soprono said:


> Nothing spectacular in terms of stats that I hold however I vape to work and back from work and that equates to a tank a day (3ml @ 0.20 @ 50W). I had charged my batteries yesterday as it was nearling the low mark for me also around 25% I pop them in. This equates to around 21ml of juice. Running Turds (3000mAh) and loving the battery life.



Thanks @Soprono - thats quite amazing actually

So you're saying a tank a day for (i presume) 7 days to get to the 21 ml?


----------



## Soprono (21/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Soprono - thats quite amazing actually
> 
> So you're saying a tank a day for (i presume) 7 days to get to the 21 ml?



Yep Silver, I cannot Vape at work and dont like to take breaks to go and vape either (can head home a hour earlier if I dont). Drive to work is around 30 minutes so I vape betwen that. Im really really impressed with my device to, lovely battery life and have also never dropped the batteries to the point the mod tells me its low (despite the safe measures I just dont). I must be honest I got very good life even on 25R's however sold that mod yesterday with those batteries which had about a 3 charge cycle total so didnt get much stable tests on that.


----------

